# Puppy Training Treats



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi all,

Can anyone please point me in the right direction for some healthy training treats for Monty.

What about there? Puppy Treats with added Calcium 150gm by Pets at Home-Puppy-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop

Or are they to big for a quick treat for clicker training.

Thanks,
Darren


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I did try ones like that for Oscar. I think they're too big and they upset his tummy.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Ah ok, do you me asking which ones he is on now?


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

They upset Bobby too!

Note well:- _for puppies over 3 months_, in small print on the back of the packet.

I failed to notice this as I chose from the wording on the front. When I pointed it out to a shop assistant he was rather off hand.


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

i make me own, peanut butter or cheese ones, very cheap and they love em


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

sleeptalker said:


> i make me own, peanut butter or cheese ones, very cheap and they love em


Hmm interesting, what does everyone else use?


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Darren said:


> Ah ok, do you me asking which ones he is on now?


Puppy training treats. They were recommended at puppy school. They're from PaH and they're heart shaped - very small.


----------



## Darren (Sep 17, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Puppy training treats. They were recommended at puppy school. They're from PaH and they're heart shaped - very small.


Is it those Biscuit Treats for Puppies with Chicken & Rice 225gm by Pets at Home-Pets at Home: Buy Pet Supplies from our Online UK Pet Shop ??

Darren


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ive used alsorts for training ,one of the favorite is liver ,once cooked cut up into tiny pieces ,and freeze any excess .i also use cheese ,sausages ,tonight ive been trying to get the new pup just to come to my hand for treats nothing more ,as i want her to free stand ,and i just picked off the spare meat of a chicken carcus left over from dinner


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i dont like the treats u can buy...i rather do some up myself.
because first off the treats u buy arent anything more special than their usuall dry food (if u feed dry) and also they dont taste as tasty as own made stuff  (not that i tried the difference hehe)
cut up cheese, bits of sasauge, cooked chicken (mine will dance on one foot for this), liver (again works the best but might be to hard on puppys stomach so not too much of this).
i tried to teach cobi "down" for two months with the treats u can buy and then i started using self made treats and 2 days later he knew "down" perfectly  as i guess it was more worth the work for him


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

That's right, try to cook something for him 



Natik said:


> i dont like the treats u can buy...i rather do some up myself.
> because first off the treats u buy arent anything more special than their usuall dry food (if u feed dry) and also they dont taste as tasty as own made stuff  (not that i tried the difference hehe)
> cut up cheese, bits of sasauge, cooked chicken (mine will dance on one foot for this), liver (again works the best but might be to hard on puppys stomach so not too much of this).
> i tried to teach cobi "down" for two months with the treats u can buy and then i started using self made treats and 2 days later he knew "down" perfectly  as i guess it was more worth the work for him


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I either use some of her dry food or small pieces of chicken or carrot, as they get older small cubes of cheddar make a brilliant reward, especially for recall!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

I always find they will do anything for these liver treats. You can also leave them in the oven a bit longer so they become harder and are easier to snap
but either way they will LOVE THEM!!!


FOOD FOR TRAINING



This is a very smelly recipe! Therein lies its power, so you will only have to rub your fingers into the food and your dog will be begging for more!



LIVER CAKE



Ingredients:

8oz Lambs liver

12oz Flour

2 Eggs

3-4 Cloves of garlic

Little Milk





Liquidize the liver, garlic and eggs together. When smooth pour into another bowl containing the flour and fold in. Add the milk. (TIP  do not use liquidizer for this stage as it is too sticky.) You should end up with a heavy sponge cake type consistency.



Pour into a well greased roasting tin, (TIP  margarine is usually best for this) and bake for one and half to two hours at about gas mark 2/3, 300/320f, or 150/170c. Check after one hour.



Test if cooked  When a knife in centre comes out clean, it is done.

When cool slice and freeze.



Hopefully the combination of liver and garlic will be irresistible for your dog. It will be well worth the effort to achieve the desired response in your dog!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

Burns do carrot treats (100% dried carrot) and fish treats (100% dried fish fillet).
Sometimes I also give my lamb fresh veg - he loves cucumber and carrots, or diced apples.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

I have always used hot dogs or german sausages sliced very thinly
regards
sue


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

NaturesMenu do some nice treats - or so my dogs think, high meat content too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I haven't a clue if you are wanting healthy treats, the way I look at it sweets are treats and not very healthy.  I use cut up pieces of cheese, works a dream.

Liver cake is a good treat not sure as to the health factor.

Sue


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Cooked chicken diced up makes a good treat for a pup, and doesn'tseem to upset their tums, they do love liver, but can make them runny if they get too much.


----------



## Pup2Dog (Nov 4, 2016)

If you want treats you can buy i use amazon.co.uk/Natures-Menu-Dog-Treats-Chicken/dp/B00CFLHKX2, they seem to be the most natural i have found and work great with my pooch that has a very sensitive stomach. Dogs are lactose intolerant so avoid cheese it will only make things worse.


----------

